# Orion z Jirkova dvora x CITA z Valskeho udoli litter



## DMG (Sep 23, 2014)

what type of pup/dog should come from this breeding? Orion z Jirkova dvora x CITA z Valskeho udoli litter
I really would like to hear people thoughts Thank you


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

I heard Cita is in heat!


----------



## DMG (Sep 23, 2014)

The litter is on the ground now. Pups are like 3weeks. I really was trying to find out what sort of pup/dog will u get from this breeding. Being sold at 
Jinopo kennels.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Got my Cita's mixed up. I thought you were referring to Cita Van Houthrack.


----------



## Atika (Jun 10, 2014)

I have a female pup from Orion z Jirkova dvora and Tana z Jirkova dvora. She looks just like her daddy in my opinion.

Also have a male from Dask z Jirkova dvora and Wiky od Roubenky. 

Here is the female at 6mos


----------



## DMG (Sep 23, 2014)

Atika... Very nice looking female. If u don't mind can u tell me a little bit about her?


----------



## Atika (Jun 10, 2014)

DMG, I will try! I do not know the working dog language like most of the people here. I went to AlpineK9/Jinopo to insure the health of the pups as much as possible. 
If I had it to do over again, I would have only gotten 1 pup for first 1-2 years. Two is much harder to devote 1 on 1 time to bonding, training, etc. 
My female is very smart. She is completely ball/toy driven. She is very quick to react and intense when it comes to play or training. I can envision her as a great search/rescue dog. She will zig zag the yard with her nose to the ground to locate toys. She is not as "protective" as my male, but she is not as bonded yet either. Sophie is very independent, maybe slightly stubborn. She is very comfortable with my male and my older female Lab. Between my male and female, Sophie is the one that looks for mischief. I have found her standing atop my glass top patio table, sneaking tissues out of trash, stealing articles of clothing. Normal puppy stuff. However my male doesn't do those things. 
When I brought Sophie home, she rocked her kennel all night long and had a short adjustment period. My male, Dutch, did not have that issue. He knew going in his kennel was sleep time right off the bat. 
To be honest, I see greatness in both pups, even though their personalities are completely different. Of the two, my male is the affectionate, protective one. He is at my feet wherever I go. Sophie gets to the same place, after investigating all alternatives. She will run out and find toys for Dutch, bump them with her nose and stand with her paw on them until he figures it out. And if I don't throw a ball fast enough, she will get impatient. I think she would chase toys until the point of collapse if I let her. 
I have both in obedience training now. Not as often as I would like, but they both are eager to work and quick to learn. 
What are your plans for the pup? Is this going to be a pet or working dog? Each of their dogs has a description of their dominant traits - I would pay close attention to that and communicate well what you are looking for. They will match a pup to what you want. 
PM me if you have any specific questions.  I would be happy to help if I can!
My two are still pretty young, just over 6 and 7 months. I see they have another litter from Dask and Wiky as well. All their dogs are beautiful aren't they?


----------



## DMG (Sep 23, 2014)

Atika
Thanks for taking the time to reply. Sounds like u have your hands full lol
Both dogs sound like wonderful GSD. I will be using mine as a working dog. Jinopo as a lot of litters up right now. I'm just doing some home work on all the litters before I pick. Thanks so much for your help. Keep training it will pay off?


----------



## Atika (Jun 10, 2014)

Ah, well my little spiel probably didn't help you much! I hope you stay around and let us know your pick!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I have heard that Orion is nice dog individually, I do not personally like his genetic package. PM me if you want reasons.


----------



## DDRGSD56 (Aug 16, 2011)

HI I have an Orion Pup out of Channy...
Like Cliff, I have heard some good things about Orion from people that have seen him in person.
Looking at this pedigree, there is alot to like in it, but for me personally, there are a couple dogs in it too much for my liking.


My pup is 14 months old so he isnt mature physically or mentally yet. He is a suspicious dog who will alert instantly to an unknown person. He is a tall dog, like Orion and Zen I would guess. He is a looker, if thats important to you, i get lots of compliments when i bring him out in public.
He didnt have the highest ball drive as a pup but that has grown significantly with age. He always has been and still is mouthy and plays tug with anything, including my clothes. He likes to be think he is the alpha around other dogs and is somewhat dog aggressive. He isnt perfect though (is any dog?), there are a couple things that could be better.

For me he is a family dog so I dont know how he would do in SCH or IPO.
I think well if that matters....


----------

